# Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe



## Auslogge 89 (2. Aug. 2013)

HeyHo,
lese hier schon einige Zeit mit und konnte mir schon einiges an Wissen und nützlichen Ideen aneignen. Jetzt habe ich jedoch mal ne Frage, zu der ich in der Form noch keine konkrete Antwort gefunden habe:

Nächstes Jahr kommt in meinen Garten auch ein (Natur)Teich, der ohne große Technik auskommen soll. Ein paar __ Moderlieschen sollen reingesetzt werden und sonst nur das an Getier, was selber einwandert.

Geplant ist eine Größe von ca 3x4m mit einer Tiefenzone von ca 1,20m.


Nun meine Frage: Ich habe mir überlegt, so als "light - Filterung" eine große Flachwasser-/ Sumpfzone einzurichten, durch die das Wasser laufen soll, um dann per Mammutpumpe wieder zurück in den eigentlichen Teich gepumpt zu werden. 
Mein Grundgedanke dabei war, dass möglichst wenig an Klein- und Kleinstlebewesen dabei zu Schaden kommt. Da müsste die Idee doch eig ne allzu verkehrt sein, oder!?

Mfg


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

HeyHo "Auslogge",
erst mal ein freundliches "Hallo"  von mir! Deine Idee sollte problemlos funktionieren. Ebenso würde auch eine Teichpumpe funktionieren. Gerade die Energiesparer sind langsamdrehende Pumpen mit viel Spiel im Pumpenraum (man sieht es schon an den Daten für den Ansaugfilter: das Material, was den passiert, geht locker durch die Pumpe ).
Effektiver wäre es freilich, das Wasser in die Filterzone zu pumpen, statt umgekehrt. Durch die Ansaugung entstehen Verwirbelungen, die das Absetzen von Schwebstoffen behindern.
Solltest Du Angst haben, dass hierdurch Fische in den Filterteich gelangen - die meisten Vertreter dieser Art sind neugierig, und wandern durch solche Aggregate (so lange sie hindurch passen). Das ist daher kein Argument für Deine spezielle Konstruktion.


----------



## Auslogge 89 (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Morgen und schonmal danke für die Antwort 

Hab auch erst überlegt, das Wasser da REIN zu pumpen, aber damit werden ja die kleinen Tierchen (um die Fische gehts mir da weniger) mit hinter die Pflanzen gestrudelt; hatte ja eig vor, dann gaaaanz hinten im letzten Eck noch ne "Kiessperre" hinzusetzen, damit eben keine Schwebeteilchen wieder in den Teich gepumpt werden.

Dann würden ja automatisch auch Wasserfloh und Co. mit hängenbleiben?
Oder sollte ich wirklich nur ganz einfach das Wasser hinter die Sumpfzone pumpen (Kiesrand weglassen) und fertig?


----------



## Auslogge 89 (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Morgen 

Da hier keiner mehr was dazu schreibt, nehme ich an, ich kann meine Pläne so umsetzen!?

MfG


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Nicht so ungeduldig  MfG,
Ich habe es so gemacht und werde es auch wieder so machen. 

Da Du aus dem Filter pumpst haben die Tiere eine reelle Chance wieder in den Teich zurückzuschwimmen. 
Größte Schwierigkeit ist der Vorfilter, da Du nicht auf ein z.B. Sieb draufpumpen kannst.

Sollte sich mal ein Tier in Mammut geraten wird es in den Teich gepustet. 

Plane Deine Teichfolie so ein, das Du Teich und Filter in einem Stück verlegst. Das spart die Kleberei.

Sumpfzone geht nicht, da dort Torf drin sein sollte, den Du in den Teich pusten würdest. 
Der Filter wird mit Kies gefüllt und dann Lilien und andere Nährstoffhungrige Pflanzen rein.

Da mein neuer Teich auch recht klein ist, wird das ganze mit 5 Watt laufen. Man braucht einfach nicht die Umwälzraten wie bei einem 30 Watt Luftheber.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Patrick K (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Hallo 

für so ein projekt reicht dir ein 32mm PVC Rohr aus dem Bauhaus und eine 5-10 Watt Luftpumpe , das Steigrohr muss auch nicht länger als 30 cm sein ,um 1-2 TL zu pumpen.

Das musste halt austesten ,da der Flow in einem Pflanzenfilter nicht all zu hoch sein sollte

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Auslogge 89 (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Ok, sagen wir also Flachwasserzone; kurz vorm Ufer mach ich ne Vertiefung für die Mammutpumpe. Die pumpt von dort das Wasser direkt in den Teich, das nachströmende Wasser fliest dur h die großzügige Flachwasserzone, die gut bepflanzt ist. Kurz vor der Vertiefung und der Mammutpumpe setze ich nen Kieswall hin, der den letzten Rest an Schwebstoffen rausfiltert, damit das gepumpte Wasser dann "sauber" ind den Teich zurück fließen kann. So in der Art ok!? 

Joa ist klar, dass ich dann noch bissl rumprobieren muss, was Rohrdurchmesser und -länge angeht


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Hallo Logge,

ein Filter ist zum Filtern da. 
Heißt der Schmodder gehört dort rein und wird immer mal kompostiert. 
Kies filtert nichts, auch am Ende des Filters wo der Filtervorgang beendet sein sollte.

Heißt, Du willst einen Filter bauen, der Dir eigentlich Erde in den Teich spühlen würde und damit das nicht passiert willst Du Kies hinmachen. 
Das wird nichts. Dann laß Deinen Filter lieber weg.

So gehts:

Flachzone/ Filter komplett mit Kies füllen. Ich hatte unten sehr Groben drin (für den Flow) und darauf  etwas Feineren.

Als Vorfilter kannste einen 2BSHF* nehmen. (kostet 1-2 Euro und hat das optimale Siebmaß) 
Den Vorfilter brauchst Du, weil im Laufe der Zeit sich der Kies zusetzt, bis nichts mehr geht.
In den Filter schicke Lilien rein und fertig ist der Salat. Apropos Salat, ich werde versuchen im Filter Salat anzubauen und durch den Nutzteil des laut BKleinG angelegten Garten zu führen. 

Grüße 

Thomas

* 2BSHF = 2BeinStrumpfHosenFilter = Rohr mit Stumpfhose drüber. 
Hinweis: Nicht die guten von der Frau verwenden, das kann Ärger geben.

ein 1BSHF würde auch gehen, hat aber weniger Filtervolumen und muß öfter gereinigt werden.


----------



## Auslogge 89 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Ne, so direkt war das ne gemeint: Soll ja nur ne ganz schwache Strömung durch die Pflanzen laufen, um das Wasser biologisch zu filtern. Der Luftheber ist im Endeffekt nur dazu da, dass leichte Strömung in die richtige Richtung entsteht. Mir gings nicht um mechanische Filterung - das ganze Kleinviehzeugs im Teich soll möglichst ohne Schaden davonkommen..

Eigentlich war gar keine Technik geplant, der Luftheber ist nur als (leichte) Unterstützung geplant.

Deswegen will ich auch ne alles mit Kies zupacken, da würde ja das Kleinstgetier wieder drunter leiden..


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Probiers aus. 
Nimm ne Schippe Erde, kipp Wasser drauf. Und natürlich ein paar Steine drum.

Die braune Suppe,die da entsteht ist das, was Du in den Teich pumpst. 

Einen Sumpf in den Teich Pumpen, macht man nicht.

Entweder legst Dus als Filter aus oder Du läßt es.
Natürlich steht es Dir frei es trotzdem zu tun. Ich schreibe Dir dann bei Deinem nächsten Tread "Hilfe mein Wasser ist ganz braun und grün" warum es so ist.

Übrigens mit dem 2BSHF und Mammut nimmt das Kleingetier keinen Schaden. 

1. können sie aus der Strumpfhose wieder in den Teich schwimmen (bei 5 Watt).
2. Wenn sie ins Mammut geraten, werden Sie wieder in den Teich gespuckt.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

So, hier mal ein paar Videos, wie sowas auch aussehen kann: (Hat WP-3D vor Jahren mal gefunden)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=S7Sf2ED-XOM


----------



## Auslogge 89 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Meinst du, dass da so viel Dreck bei rumkommt? Ist ja nur ne ganz schwache Strömung, da wird doch ne gleich sonstwas mit durchgezogen, oder!? 

Ich lasse mich gern eines Besseren belehren, möchte dann eben nur alle Aspekte aufgeschlüsselt bekommen  

Dachte eben, wenn da wirklich nur so ne ganz leichte Strömung entsteht, dass da nicht unbedingt sonstwas an Dreck mitkommt. Die Kiessperre war in letzter Instanz eher gedacht, dass das "Kleinvieh" nicht mutgepumpt wird...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Ja, auf jeden Fall. 
Bei der Teichgröße würde ich Dir generell *kein *Sumpfzone empfehlen. 
Weil mit jedem Regen wird Dir das Nährstoffreiche Substrat in den Teich gespüllt. 
Das hat zur Folge, dass die Seerosen gut blühen und natürlich die Algen. 
(Heißt für den Teich Sichttiefe = 0 / Farbe = schönes sattes grün)

Viele Probleme mit Algen hier sind darauf zurückzuführen, das es irgendwo Erde in den Teich spüllt. 

Ich hatte meine Sumpfzone mit Kies abgedeckt, damit nichts (nur wenig) Substrat in den Teich gelangt. 
Viele Wasserpflanzen wachsen auch im Kies. Somit kannst Du die Sumpfzone auch komplett mit Kies auslegen. 
Deinen Tieren schadet es nicht. Entweder sie müssen aus dem Vorfilter zurückschwimmen oder machen einen sportlichen Sprung durchs Mammut. (Bei der Leistung eine leichte Übung)
Abgemurgs wird da Keins, ggf. kannst Du Deinen Filter auch nach Opfern untersuchen. 

Schnodder entsteht einiges im Teich. Ein wenig Filtern tut ihm gut, auch wenn er evtl. ohne Technik und Fische gut funktioniern würde. 

Hast Du einen Kleingarten?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Auslogge 89 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Jetzt reden wir aneinander vorbei  
Hab ja schon geschrieben, nimm den Supf raus und mach ne Flachwasserzone draus 


Ja, ist ein Kleingarten... -.-


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Achso, ich hab es so verstanden das dein Sumpf ein Flachwasser werden soll.

Wenns nur Flachwasser wird, mach doch nen Aquapondingfilter wie im Video.

Ich will ein dickes Rohr durch den Pflichtnutzgarten ziehen. und dann Tomaten und Tulpen rein. 
Dann hast Du ein Pflichbeet, wo Du kein Unkraut rupfen mußt.

Ist so meine Idee, weil ich versuche, möglichst viel in den Nutzgarten zu legen, damit mein 3tel Hobbygarten so groß wie möglich wird.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Auslogge 89 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Na gucken wir mal, hab ja noch bissl Zeit 

Kannst doch auch irgendwas mehrjähriges nehmen, was essbare Früchte trägt, das zählt auch als Nutzfläche und macht ne viel Arbeit 

Das ist der Vorteil bei uns: Nur Wiese geht ne, aber ob ich Zier- oder Nutzpflanzen setze, interessiert keinen. Da kann ich also schön nach meinen Plänen arbeiten...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Ich kann auch Pflanzen und Nutzpfanzen kombinieren.
Ich brauche nur ne große Wiese, damit ich mit meiner Tochter da spielen kann. 

Aus dem Grund ist es mir ganz lieb , wenn der Teichfilter in das drittel des Nutzgartens reinfällt und nicht vom Rasen abgezogen wird. 
So habe ich dann im und am Teich Platz für reine Gestalltung. 

Bei uns wird auf die Aufteilung ein wenig geachtet, man ist aber nicht penibel.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Auslogge 89 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Wir legen auch ne große Wiese an (Tochter+Rottweiler), der Vorteil ist, dass auf der geplanten Fläche ein Pfirsichbaum steht -> Kronendurchmesser = Nutzfläche


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

das wes ich och nicht. 
wäre cool, wenn mans schattig mag. einfach ein paar Baume rein und drunter kann man tun, was man denkt. 

Ich gebe meine Pläne dem Vorstand und lass mir das absegnen.

Auf jeden Fall wird der Teich schon mal vom Rasen abgezogen. 
Deswegen auch mein Plan (damit der Filter meinen Rasen nicht noch mehr verkleinert, Den Filter einfach durch die Beete ziehen. 

Vieleicht fange ich ja dieses Jahr an und kann von meinen Baufehlern berichten, damit Du die nicht noch machen mußt.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Auslogge 89 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Das ist auf jeden Fall ne gute Idee! So kann man einiges an Platz sparen. Ich werd auch sicherheitshalber nochmal anfragen, ob meine Pläne so ok sind, aber denke nicht, dass die das so eng sehen; habs immerhin durchgeboxt, dass unsere Hecke 2m hoch werden darf


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Ich finds auch cool. Ich überlege 25m2 zu verohren, Unkrautvlies drunter Kies drauf und fertig ist der Wartungfrei Kleingarten. Der Rest wird normal bepflanzt.


----------



## Auslogge 89 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Und ganz nebenbei sparst fu dir beim Gemüse die Arbeit mit dem Gießen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

... Und Unkraut rupfen


----------



## Auslogge 89 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Hmm das gefällt mir, ich glaube, die Idee werd ich dir klauen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Nicht mir, sondern den japanern oder chinesen.


----------



## Auslogge 89 (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Ok dann denen 

Sag mal, wenn ich neben dem Teich ein paar Beete habe und durch die einfach schön entspannt nen Bach laufen lasse, dürfte das doch auch machbar sein, oder!? Das gehört ja dann zum Beet = Nutzfläche...
Lt. Kleingartengesetz darf man ja auch nur so und so viel qm Wasserfläche haben, aber soweit ich das verstehe,  zählt ein Bach ja ne zur offenen Wasserfläche, also dürfts da doch auch keine Probleme geben, oder was denkst du?

Wir sollten hier ein Thema starten mit nützlichen Tipps für Kleingärtner, um sich die Teichgröße etc etwas größer zu schummeln


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Hi,

mit dem Bach geht nicht, selbes Problem wie mit dem Sumpf. 
Aquaponik ist das Stichwort. (Hab auch schon einen Fred angefangen) 
Da wird einfach das Teichwasser durch Rohr/Kies/ Blähbeton geleitet. 
Ganz wichtig scheint, dass man Fische hält und die ordentlich füttert (wegen dem Dünger) 

Das Düngerwasser wird durch die Pflanzen geleitet und allen geht es gut, den Erdbeeren, Tomaten, Salaten und den Fischen.

Schau mal in den Aquaponiklink, da sind auch ein paar interessante Links drin. 

Wichtig Erde und Folienteich vertragen sich nicht, außer man steht auf grüne Tümpel.

Ich hatte früher einen glasklaren Teich. Als ich hier im Forum eingestiegen bin, dachte ich mir auch, diese Spinner hier im Forum, das geht gar nicht mit so klarem Wasser im Teich. 
Mein Teich wurde immer besser und die Ansprüche sind gestiegen. 
Es ist einfach schön, wenn man einen wirklich klaren Teich hinbekommt. (mit hier und da ein paar Algen klar. 
Das sind aber Ansprüche, die kommen meineserachtens nach erst später. Mann optimiert und verbessert holt unmengen Pflanzen baut Pflanzenfilter usw. bis man es geschafft hat und der Teich daurhaft klar ist. 

Ich denke, ich habe genug Erfahrung um sagen zu können, Aquaponic ist der einzige Weg, wie wir Kleingärtner zu einem klaren Teich mit Fischen kommen.

Letztlich ist es ja nur ein Pflanzenfilter, der viel Fläche braucht (dafür nehmen wir unseren Nutzgarten).
Gefiltert wird mit Erdbeeren, Salat und Tomaten und nicht mit Schilf, Lilien usw. (hatte ich früher so). Das ganze wird schon ein richtiger Nutzgarten, halt ohne gießen und Unkraut. 


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Auslogge 89 (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Ne, den Bach würde ich schon so richtig mit Folie usw anlegen, eben nur durchs Beet schlängelnd. Mir gings nur darum, dass er dann ja in einem Beet liegt und dementsprechend mit zur NUTZFLÄCHE gerechnet wird..


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Hi,

wie heißt Du eigentlich?

Bach mit Kies geht, klar. Nur im Beet hast Du dann das Problem, das Du aufpassen mußt, das da keine Erde reinkommt beim umgraben usw.. 
Als nächstes dürfte das Problem auftreten, dass nicht genug Wasser nachfließt, weil der Kies bremst.

Geht, würd ich aber nicht machen. (Ich hatte einen ca. 9 Meter Bach. Um es dort richtig plätschern zu sehen, hat es einige Liter aus dem Teich gebraucht. Das ist bei einem großen Teich nicht weiter schlimm, weil es kaum auffällt.)

Der Bach mit Mammut ist ja eigentlich nichts weiter, als ein Schlauchförmiger Teich, da alles auf eine Ebene sein muß.

Aquaponic... 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Auslogge 89 (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Andreas 

War ja nur so ein Gedanke an sich, ich will eh keinen Bach.

Gut, beim Umgraben muss man schon aufpassen, aber wenn man das Mammut durch ne leistungsstarke Pumpe ersetzt, den Bach etwas höher anlegt? Mir gehts jetzt nur um die Kleingärtnerischen Möglichkeiten, mehr Wasser in den Garten zu bekommen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Hi Andreas,

das ist ein gestalterisches Element. Kann man zusätzlich machen und wenn man im Garten ist steckt man den Stecker rein und ab gehts.

Ein Filter sollte dauerhaft laufen und mit 5 Watt ist das wirklich richtig billig. Deswegen bleib zum Filtern beim Mammut und Pumpen für alles ander würde ich gesondert betrachten.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Auslogge 89 (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sumpfzone als Filterbecken mit Mammutpumpe*

Joa, zum Filtern würde/werde ich auch beim Mammut bleiben, wie am Anfang geschrieben, waren nur so paar Gedankengänge, wie man das Kleingartengesetz allgemein etwas umgehen kann


----------

